# Looking for EPAK



## baughman (Mar 6, 2006)

I am moving to Blanchester Ohio. In the next month or so( after close on house) I was wondering if the Flores Brothers studio was still in Washington Court House? Seems to be the closest EPAK style school near me. I know there is alot of Tracys in the area and I respect there style but am looking for EPAK.


----------

